# 7th Annual Bob White Invitational



## Bob White (Mar 26, 2012)

My wife Barbara, the BWI team, and I would like to express gratitude for all of the support we received this last year. If the people that attended this last weekends events had half of the fun that I did then they had a great weekend. Many old and new friends attended and it was a pleasure to spend time with these wonderful people. Master Ken and the Enter The Dojo group were great and Dr. Daniel Amen gave us all much to think about in what we put into our body. His presentation on improving the function of our brain was impactful. 
The turnout of our leaders was unprecedented. There has been a list already provided that lists these men and women that have moved our art forward since Mr. Parkers death. I am very proud that these people supported our event without the question, What is in it for me? 
Tonight we have the Check Presentation at our school. This check will put us over $300,000 in contributions to the Royal Family Kids. It certainly shows what can happen when we work together. 
The International Journey book was released and the response was great. We had lines of us trying to get our books signed by the Honorees. Tom Bleecker has much to be proud of. I believe this is a great service to kenpo and will allow the new students and future students to learn more about our art. 
Respectfully, 
Bob and Barbara White and the BWI Team


----------

